# Wild Mushroom Guide



## meat hunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Avid morel mushroom hunter, and this year, found over 40# of Hen of the woods. With that, I want to expand on this hobby but want a good guide, field identification book but do not which one I should get. I know there are mushroom hunters on here, so if any of you have any suggestions as to what a good field guide for wild mushrooms would be, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't have a book on mushrooms but I dolove them in my cooking and would really like to find some in the woods. There are alot of wood around us but I have no idea about where to find them. Specially the eatible kind.


----------



## salmonclubber (Oct 5, 2009)

the audubon society sells a great guide on mushrooms costco used to sell it not sure if they still carry it tho


----------



## bigslick (Oct 5, 2009)

This one is a must have in my opinion.  This was my first year searching and it was by far the most useful tool.  The mushroomexpert website is very good to supplement to any guidebook you get.  You should be able to find some great regional books in the "local" section of your nearest book store or library.
Good luck and be cautious.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------

